# HELP! Abnormal poop



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Omg, I am flipping out. My boyfriend was just watching over Storm (who had flown out of the cage again) and saw him pass a REALLY scary-looking dropping. It was pretty normal consistency-wise (maybe a little watery), but instead of being green it was reddish brown.

This is a photo of what it looked like once he scraped it off the floor and onto a business card (the shape got messed up). 










Could this be internal bleeding? Just something he ate?? I'm trying to decide if I should rush him to the vet. I would really rather not because a) stress, b) It's cold out and I'd be taking two buses. I tied to see if I could text this photo to the doctor but they said I'd have to come in with the stool sampl. He's acting normally, if that means anything.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

i say get him to the vet immediately........


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does he eat fruity pellets, and could he have eaten a lot of red ones recently? If so, it might be that.

If not, vet immediately. That could definitely be internal bleeding, especially since you don't know his history.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that pellets were the culprit! I'm just surprised, since I've never actually seen him eat them. But the evidence is there -- looks like he crunched up a bunch of the orange ones. And, as people on another forum pointed out, blood would either be bright red or black. His last poop was also more normal-looking. I think I'll keep a close eye on him but skip the vet for now.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

take the coloured pellets away for now, see if there is change. if no change, off to the vet. check for heavy metal poisoning as one of your options. but looks like it could be the pellets if he especially likes the orange one.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

When I first weaned Luna, he took to the red pellets out of the fruit blend pellets. His first red poop freaked me out! But that's what it ended up being. 

I second the idea of removing the pellets to see that it returns to normal.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys, he's fine. His poop is normal now! I think he just had a little binge on pellets earlier.
I'm actually a little embarrassed that I freaked out over nothing, I have just never seen a bird's poop look like that before. But now that I think about it it certainly does not look anything like blood.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's okay I did the same thing! In fact, when Luna's was like that he was about 9 weeks old and I was like my baby!  I had just finished weaning him and about 1/4 of his poop was colored red in ONE dropping. And I bagged it and was ready for the vets, but my mom helped me look for an explanation because she didn't want me spending any more of my money.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

lol I bagged it too. It's in a ziplock in the fridge. Us crazy bird people...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My mom wouldn't let me stick that in the fridge.  She is a clean freak nurse! She won't even let any more birds in the house since Luna..she didn't like the dust or the poop or the formula mess from hand feeding him. And that's why they stay at Adrian's.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure your mom is a lovely person, but I definitely don't relate to the clean freak lifestyle. :blush: Just not the way I was raised. I mean, I appreciate cleanliness but I get way more happiness out of having pets so I'll gladly sacrifice it. I'm always struggling to keep things from getting out of hand at my place (4 cats and 10+ birds!) but it is what it is. It's good that you have somewhere else to keep the birds for now.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dont be embarrassed  its never a bad thing to worry about it


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I grew up in the cleanfreak lifestyle and it seemed to have bounced off me and onto a few of my kids. I don't mind a bit of clutter, dust, etc. I'll clean eventually, when I feel like it. 
Actually, the only time I really _like_ to clean is when I'm mad. I'm usually happy, so maybe that explains my slightly messy house.


----------

